# Statutory declarations - subclass 100.



## CARLAE200 (May 26, 2011)

Hello.

My husband and I are about to submit our applications for the partner visa (subclass 100) and I have a couple of very quick queries regarding the statutory declarations, if anyone can assist I would be grateful.

1) Is it correct that my husband and I do not need anyone to certify our own statements, that we can just sign and date them ourselves as being genuine?

2) As we are applying from the UK we don't actually have any Australian friends, and so we are having to get UK friends to complete declarations (technically not therefore statutory declarations, I believe). I have been advised that certain professionals can certify documents, ie. doctors, police officers etc. My question therefore is, in practice how would this work? Would the Doctor for instance need to stamp, sign and provide their address so that this could be verified if need be? My brother is a Police Officer, my cousin a teacher etc so I have people I can ask to witness these documents, or would it be better to go to a solicitor/ magistrate for this instead? We have been struggling to find solicitors locally who would be able to provide this service as most are saying that they do not provide this service.

Sorry for the long-windedness of my post, having trouble putting my thoughts into words. Hope anyone with this experience would be able to take a moment to answer my questions 

Many thanks in advance,

Carla.


----------



## _Sarah_ (Jun 27, 2011)

Hi again, I won't answer for the second part but I can clear things up a bit on the first.

A statutory declaration is only a legally binding document if it is signed in the presence of someone of authority depending on the rules of the country you write it in. For the purposes of the partner visa, the two declarations that they ask for from family/friends *must* be statutory declarations. For this you need to follow the UK's procedure, which I don't know all the info about but I think most people go to a public notary.

Now, if you and/or your partner are thinking about writing your "history of relationship" declarations, these do not have to be _statutory_ declarations and can simply be typed and then signed by yourselves with the date - you don't need a witness.


----------



## CARLAE200 (May 26, 2011)

Thanks again Sarah, I feel like I've monopolised you today! Really appreciate your help


----------



## Zultan (Aug 4, 2009)

Too add to what Sarah said, in the UK police cannot witness certified copies or stat decs. These are the only professions that DIAC accepts: dima_cert - Australian High Commission


----------



## _Sarah_ (Jun 27, 2011)

You're welcome all the best  Good link Zultan!


----------



## Nettle (Jul 21, 2011)

Hi

On the off chance you are in Surrey, I'm a solicitor and can witness your stat decs for you. Certified copies, stat decs etc were relatively painless for me because I got it all done by friends at work but I know others struggle so would be happy to help out! No sight of my visa yet so should be in the UK for a little while


----------



## CARLAE200 (May 26, 2011)

Nettle said:


> Hi
> 
> On the off chance you are in Surrey, I'm a solicitor and can witness your stat decs for you. Certified copies, stat decs etc were relatively painless for me because I got it all done by friends at work but I know others struggle so would be happy to help out! No sight of my visa yet so should be in the UK for a little while


Thankyou so much for your kind offer! I am currently in London, but know that I would be prepared to travel to Surrey for something as important as this!

I will mention this to my husband, and if it is ok with you will probably send you a PM with more details?
Good luck with your own visa application!


----------

